

What is your programmer salary? - anon_human

I know this is a very sensitive topic and please feel free to anonimize or give a reasonable range.<p>Me: Sr. software engineer with 8 yrs of experience and masters in computer science.<p>Where: Big public software company (you probably heard of) making consumer products. Location: valley.<p>How much:150K salary + 5-15% bonus depending on performance<p>I understand sites like Glassdoor has lots of data, but curious how the Hacker news people are doing.
======
JimmyJenkins
6+ experience financial software development (derivatives): 125k salary +
variable bonus (20-50% of base) + benefits
(dental/health/vision/insurance/various discounts).

BS in Computer Information Science from City College (2 yrs at Ivy League
prior) Currently employed in finance as Senior Lead Developer + Manager in top
10 firm. Averaging 65hrs a week (no overtime) but have gone as high as 110hrs
avg for a few months straight.

It was incredibly difficult to get where I am the way I went about it but not
impossible. Get in the door, develop relationships with senior developers who
will teach you more than any book or class, work the hardest and become the
"best in class" and you will be rewarded handsomely. Took 200 resume sub
missions, 50 call backs, 15 in person interviews (avg 8hrs per) before I got
my foot in the door as a junior developer analyst for 50k + benefits in an
excellent economy. Only the relentlessly tenacious who are willing to adapt
will survive.

------
noeternity
4 yrs exp working for a us company in Bangalore (India). Make around $1200 per
month + 10% variable + Medical. this the avg sal for a similar exp in India. I
have a masters from one of the top 20 cs collages.

------
anon_jackson
PhD. >4 years of development. 125K. No options, up to 5% bonus. NYC.

I feel I'm getting underpaid big time :( Looking for greener pastures as we
speak.

------
anon_salaries
Currently making 120K + some stock options. Small startup in the valley. Fresh
out of Masters. Worked for a year (as a researcher in a lab) after undergrad.

~~~
meric
Do you think a master's degree was worth it, in terms of extra salary as well
as in terms of general life experience?

~~~
anon_salaries
For me, yes. I had an extremely shitty undergrad in EE. I wanted to do C.S.
(to put it bluntly, I didn't know shit about programming) and Math and
basically crammed in as much of a B.S. in Math/C.S. in those 2.5 years of
Masters. Moving from being unemployable to employable is a definitely boost.

------
anon9999
Sr. Software Engineer. 125K + 15k bonus. East bay.

5 years experience + BS from a top 10 or so CS program.

9-5 job. Decent sized company.

------
chromejs10
You should probably include benefits then as salary doesn't mean much when you
have tons of stock options.

------
Tangaroa
Zero (unemployed). CS graduate with experience in Linux and Windows Server,
LAN and WAN administration, database design, web development, GIS. When I've
found work it has usually been in the $12-$16/hr range; the most I've ever
been paid was $25/hr, the least $8/hr when that was still above minimum wage.
Location: SF Bay Area (Sonoma/Marin).

